# Die besten Deals des Tages: Gehäuse, Kühlungen und Lüfter von Deepcool reduziert



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. April 2019)

*Die besten Deals des Tages: Gehäuse, Kühlungen und Lüfter von Deepcool reduziert*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Die besten Deals des Tages: Gehäuse, Kühlungen und Lüfter von Deepcool reduziert*

						Noch bis Freitag, 19. April, gibt es bei Alternate PC-Gehäuse, Wasserkühlungen und Lüfter von Deepcool zu reduzierten Preisen. Ebenfalls bei Alternate im Angebot ist ein 750W-PC-Netzteil von Corsair. Microsoft hat indes seine neue Version der Xbox angekündigt, welche ab sofort vorbestellbar ist. Außerdem gibt es bei Amazon fünf Blu-rays/DVDs zum Preis von dreien.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Die besten Deals des Tages: Gehäuse, Kühlungen und Lüfter von Deepcool reduziert*


----------

